# [solved]  Seit update keine ist der desktop leer

## drakesoft

Hallo zusammen, ich habe heute ein system update gemacht und seit dem habe ich keine symbole usw. mehr auf dem xfce desktop. Die menuleiste und das Hintergrundbild ist noch vorhanden. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem und evtl eine Lösung für dieses?

Grüße

drakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Mon Aug 31, 2009 8:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b3cks

Vielleicht Icons auf dem Desktop einfach mal unter den Desktop-Einstellungen aktivieren?

----------

## drakesoft

Die sind aktiviert.

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/5489/bildschirmfoto1.pngLast edited by drakesoft on Sun Aug 30, 2009 9:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was hast du denn KDE oder Gnome? Und wie lange ist das letzte Update her? Bei KDE hat man irgendwann mal die Desktopsymbole abgeschafft.

----------

## b3cks

Link geht nicht. Ist es das hier? http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/5489/bildschirmfoto1.png

Wenn ja: Wie ein Desktop ohne Icons aussieht, kann sich wohl jeder denken.

Was hast du denn unter Settings > Desktop > Icons eingestellt?

@Klaus Meier: In seinem ersten Post steht doch Xfce.  :Wink: 

----------

## drakesoft

Symboltyp: Datei-/Startersymbole

Symbolgröße: 36

Standartsymbole:

"Häckchen" Persönliches Verzeichnis

"Häckchen" Dateisystem

"Häckchen" Papierkorb

"Häckchen "Enfernbare Datenträger

Ich habe heute das Update gemacht

----------

## kernelOfTruth

das problem ist, dass xfdesktop nicht eigenständig mehr geladen wird

einfach mal bei "xfrun" (alt + f2) or über das xfce-menü xfdesktop eingeben, dann sollte alles wieder gehen  :Smile: 

das ist übrigens das gleiche, wenn nautilus einfach so gestartet  wird (NICHT via 

```
nautilus --no-desktop
```

)  und dann den desktop für sich beansprucht und nach dem "killen" der desktop nicht mehr angezeigt wird

----------

## drakesoft

der befehl heißt jetzt xfrun4

wenn ich den xfdesktop starte passiert gar nix hier mal den log auszug

```
helga@buero ~ $ xfdesktop 

xfdesktop[5052] is already running; assuming --reload

xfdesktop[5052]: starting up

```

Dann hab ich mal versucht ihn zu beenden "xfdesktop --quit" und nochmal zu starten dann kommt folgendes:

```
xfdesktop[5056]: starting up

(xfdesktop:5056): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/backdrop/screen0/xinerama-stretch" does not exist on channel "xfce4-desktop"

(xfdesktop:5056): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/desktop-icons/icon-size" does not exist on channel "xfce4-desktop"

(xfdesktop:5056): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/desktop-icons/font-size" does not exist on channel "xfce4-desktop"

(xfdesktop:5056): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/backdrop/screen0/monitor0/saturation" does not exist on channel "xfce4-desktop"

** (xfdesktop:5056): CRITICAL **: Unusable XfceDesktopIconStyle: 2.  Unable to display desktop icons.

(xfdesktop:5056): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/desktop-menu/show-icons" does not exist on channel "xfce4-desktop"

(xfdesktop:5056): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/windowlist-menu/show-icons" does not exist on channel "xfce4-desktop"

(xfdesktop:5056): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/windowlist-menu/show-workspace-names" does not exist on channel "xfce4-desktop"

(xfdesktop:5056): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/windowlist-menu/show-submenus" does not exist on channel "xfce4-desktop"

(xfdesktop:5056): xfconf-WARNING **: Error check failed at xfconf_channel_get_internal():390: Property "/windowlist-menu/show-sticky-once" does not exist on channel "xfce4-desktop"

```

Unter Einstellungen - Erscheinungsbild - Symbole gibt es nur Gnome auszuwählen.

----------

## drakesoft

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal das x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme-4.4.3 packet installiert das die auswahl größer wird ... leider kein erfolg

----------

## drakesoft

das neu emergen von xfdestop mit dem usefag thunar hat den erfolg gebracht. Dank für eure hilfe.

----------

## cmp

Super ich danke auch

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., USE="thunar" sollte doch eigentlich schon von Profil her gesetzt sein, sofern man ein "desktop" Profil nutzt?!

----------

## cmp

Ich benutze hardened/linux/x86

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *drakesoft wrote:*   

> das neu emergen von xfdestop mit dem usefag thunar hat den erfolg gebracht. Dank für eure hilfe.

 

sorry,

ich hatte vergessen, dass ich zuvor auch den xfdesktop mit dem thunar use-flag emerged hatte

dass die devs ab und an mal so heftig an den USE-flags "herumspielen" müssen - sprich diese zu deaktivieren - stört schon mal   :Razz: 

soviel ich weiß, war das Flag zuvor aktiviert

----------

